# Crate training and barking



## KBouma (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post but I've been surfing the site for a while. We recently (5 days ago) got our 8 week old Vizsla puppy Kane. We started the crate training at night immediately. The first two nights were awful but he's getting better, barking for 10 minutes or less after we put him in or after potty trips. 

However when I leave for work ( I come home at lunch about 3.5 hours of crate time without a break, less than he is okay with at night) he barks like its the end of the world. I feel terrible and want to just sit and hold him but I also have to work. As soon as I get home we play all night and he gets plenty of exercise but its the day time crating I'm worried about. He has barked so much that he is starting to lose his voice. 

So I have a few questions, first of all can anyone give me tips to get him more comfortable with his crate? We tried putting his food in there but he just spills it and doesn't eat any until one of us are home. 

Also, any tips about crate training would be wonderful; we moved the crate out of the bedroom because the barking was so bad, should we move it back and right next to the bed so I can put my hand down for him? 

Thanks for any help you can give!!


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome to the life of Vizlsa ownership. Night crating when he is normally sleeping is much different than day crating when he's normally active. In my opinion, 5 days after getting your pup is a real hard time for him to be spending 3.5 hour increments in the crate during the day. I understand with work things can be very difficult, but he's only going to need more exercise and interaction as he gets older. (Have you thought about a dog walker to check in at other times? Vizlsas thrive with interaction) 

As for night crating, there are many threads you can find here discussing the trials and tribulations of crate training. Quite a few people have given up, but I think it is a very worthwhile to have him trained. 

Organicthoughts covered some good points for training. The first nights are hard for crate training a pup. You have to put up with the noise until he calms down and realizes that where's he's going to be. Never let him out when he's making a racket. (If it's potty cries in the middle of the night, take him out to potty and then bring him right back to his crate.)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I find crating very useful part of the dog's life. A properly crate trained dog is well on it's way to becoming a good canine citizen. 

To all that was said so far, I may suggest to not close the gate as soon as the dog enters. Instead, wait or ask the dog to nicely sit followed by down. When it's in down position and comfortable, close the gate and leave slowly. 

Come back every 20 - 30 minutes and add more time as the dog matures. 
At night, it's a no brainer, the dog will sleep as long as it feels healthy. 
The placement of the crate is also important as I had very good success with the crates by the side of my bed. 

The crate door is an important training tool as well as the whole aspect of crating the dog. 

On housebreaking:
http://leerburg.com/housebrk.htm

On socialization:
http://leerburg.com/socializepuppies.htm

This is Sam, 25 momths old, pic taken right now, after his meal, after a **** of a run. 

A TIRED VIZSLA IS A GOOD VIZSLA 

remember this golden rule of dog training..,, if something is allowed, it should always be allowed, if something is not allowed, it should never be allowed.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We used a Kong with peanut butter and music or DogTV the first few weeks. He likes his Kong a lot so would get excited to have it in his crate. Covering the crate may help as well. 

Miles barked for a week or so in his crate, but it's normal. They are not used to being alone and have to get used to it. Music or TV sounds can help them feel like there is someone around.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I used a peanut butter filled Kong with Darcy...and I still have the television on for her...SKY TV of course...she is a Vizsla after all she has standards..it certainly helps block out background noise...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I used tired Vizslas only... 

Don't have Kongs :-[, bully sticks.... a nylabone on occasion but only outside the crate. 

Cute avatar, Darcy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> I used tired Vizslas only...
> 
> Don't have Kongs :-[, bully sticks.... a nylabone on occasion but only outside the crate.
> 
> Cute avatar, Darcy


 Thanks for that datacan.. ;D I was coerced into changing it some time last week, but for the life of me I cant remember their name....LOL/


----------

